# Mur budgétaire



## marycathy

Bonjour à tous, 

est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait la traduction de "mur budgétaire" en italien? 

Je ne la trouve nulle part... Merci d'avance


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Marycathy,
Un exemple serait utile...


----------



## marycathy

Bonsoir matoupaschat, 

Les républicains du Congrès américain ont rendu publique lundi leur  première contre-proposition de réduction du déficit, rejetée peu après  par la Maison Blanche qui l'a qualifiée de déséquilibrée, à moins d'un  mois de l'échéance à haut risque du "mur budgétaire". Voilà la phrase exacte que je dois traduire... Si vous avez une idée


----------



## matoupaschat

Toutes mes recherches sur google.*it *(langue: italien - pays: Italie) conduisent à l'expression "fiscal cliff"; je n'ai pas trouvé de traduction italienne. Voir Recherche Fiscal Cliff
Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

TGCOM24 lo ha tradotto com "muro di bilancio" (tra virgolette nella trascrizione), ma non trovo molti altri riscontri:
01:27 - La Borsa di Tokyo ha aperto la seduta in calo dello 0,55%, penalizzata dalla lentezza dei negoziati per evitare agli Stati Uniti di finire contro il "muro di bilancio". All'apertura l'indice Nikkei perde 52,09 punti attestandosi a quota 9.380,37.

QUI invece i possibili modi di rendere in italiano l'inglese 'fiscal cliff'.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,
Per essere sincero, non parlo inglese e non mi ero dato la pena di verificare il significato esatto. Ci voleva soltanto uno spunto per attirare l'attenzione di uno più capace di me, preferibilmente un "mago della ricerca" .
Interessante il tuo link, vado ad esplorare (scusa: sul tardi, amo le forme controverse) 
Buone feste!


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Ci voleva soltanto uno spunto per attirare l'attenzione di uno più capace di me, preferibilmente un "mago della ricerca" .


Allora aspettiamo che arrivi...


----------



## matoupaschat

Se ci sei, quel mago c'è. Sei sicuro che dobbiamo aspettare i tuoi colleghi fino alla befana*?*


----------



## Necsus

Stamattina nel GR hanno optato per '_baratro_ fiscale'.


----------

